# Amazon Visa rewards card



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rita said:


> Cindy, I originally got the Aerolatte battery operated one too, but wasn't impressed. I got it with my Amazon reward points last year and that's how I got the Froth Au Lait this year. I save up my rewards points and get Amazon gift cards every Christmas. It's such fun ordering stuff that doesn't cost anything!


I'm assuming that your reward points come from the Amazon.com credit card, right? I really should get one of those, as I buy 80-90% of the things that I get from Amazon. (I used to use a lot of credit cards, and finally got them all paid off. Now, I only use them and pay before interest accrues. I think I could easily quit using my BOA one and go with Amazon instead. Do you get decent reward points for using it?)


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm assuming that your reward points come from the Amazon.com credit card, right? I really should get one of those, as I buy 80-90% of the things that I get from Amazon. (I used to use a lot of credit cards, and finally got them all paid off. Now, I only use them and pay before interest accrues. I think I could easily quit using my BOA one and go with Amazon instead. Do you get decent reward points for using it?)


Yes, it is. I got rid of the other credit cards and only have this one and pay it off every month. For every eligible dollar you spend you earn 3 points on Amazon.com purchases, 2 points on gas, dining and drug store purchases and 1 point every where else. This year I earned $100!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rita said:


> Yes, it is. I got rid of the other credit cards and only have this one and pay it off every month. For every eligible dollar you spend you earn 3 points on Amazon.com purchases, 2 points on gas, dining and drug store purchases and 1 point every where else. This year I earned $100!


I think I'll sign up for that and stop using my Visa from BOA. I bought nearly all of my Christmas gifts this year from Amazon, and know that I'd have gotten lots of points had I used an Amazon.com credit card. Do you get points when you give e-gift certificates?


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I think I'll sign up for that and stop using my Visa from BOA. I bought nearly all of my Christmas gifts this year from Amazon, and know that I'd have gotten lots of points had I used an Amazon.com credit card. Do you get points when you give e-gift certificates?


I've never bought e-gift certificates, but would imagine they would earn the same points as any other purchase. If I could talk my husband into it I would pay all our bills with that credit card just to earn the points. So far he's not too keen on that idea.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rita said:


> I've never bought e-gift certificates, but would imagine they would earn the same points as any other purchase. If I could talk my husband into it I would pay all our bills with that credit card just to earn the points. So far he's not too keen on that idea.


Mine wouldn't be either. He just doesn't quite get it.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Mine wouldn't be either. He just doesn't quite get it.


I try and tell him it's 6 one way and half a dozen the other, but men and women have completely different ways of thinking things through.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rita said:


> I try and tell him it's 6 one way and half a dozen the other, but men and women have completely different ways of thinking things through.


It just dawned on me that this isn't just a card to use on Amazon.com, but a Visa or MasterCard. I'd get a lot of points, as I barely use cash for anything. Currently, I use my debit card for nearly everything, but would gladly use an Amazon one just to get points.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> It just dawned on me that this isn't just a card to use on Amazon.com, but a Visa or MasterCard. I'd get a lot of points, as I barely use cash for anything. Currently, I use my debit card for nearly everything, but would gladly use an Amazon one just to get points.


Yep, it's a Visa by Amazon Chase. I carry very little cash with me also and use my debit for everything. A lot of people have complained about late fees, increase in APR, but if you pay off the balance every month you'll not have a problem.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rita said:


> Yep, it's a Visa by Amazon Chase. I carry very little cash with me also and use my debit for everything. A lot of people have complained about late fees, increase in APR, but if you pay off the balance every month you'll not have a problem.


Is there an annual fee for the card? That would be the one reason I'd not get it.

Amazon Visa


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Is there an annual fee for the card? That would be the one reason I'd not get it.


Absolutely not. I wouldn't have it either if they charged an annual fee. Actually on Amazon's order page you can apply for that card and they will deduct $30.00 (at least it used to be) on your first charge with the new card.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rita said:


> Absolutely not. I wouldn't have it either if they charged an annual fee. Actually on Amazon's order page you can apply for that card and they will deduct $30.00 (at least it used to be) on your first charge with the new card.


The $30 deduction must still be offered, as it's always at the top of the page when I place an order. Thanks for the information. I told my husband about it awhile ago, and about how I'd get points that would go towards Amazon purchases. He laughed and said that I should do it, since I buy nearly everything at Amazon.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> The $30 deduction must still be offered, as it's always at the top of the page when I place an order. Thanks for the information. I told my husband about it awhile ago, and about how I'd get points that would go towards Amazon purchases. He laughed and said that I should do it, since I buy nearly everything at Amazon.


That's great! You're very welcome.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You can use your points for other stuff too, not only Amazon GCs, not that I ever do.   Which reminds me, I haven't cashed in my points yet this month....I almost *always* cash them in the very night my statement closes but for some reason I'm running way behind this month, my statement closed *10 whole days ago* and I still haven't cashed in!  

I use my card for practically everything (and pay it off every month), and usually get enough for at least one $25 Amazon GC a month, sometimes more in particularly crazy months. Oddly enough, the Amazon GCs come by mail, not email, so it takes about a week or so to get them.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone who wants a Kindle (or anything else sold by Amazon) can easily get enough points by using this credit card for all their purchases. The points add up fast! My daughter just graduated from college, and this is the credit card she chose to get. She loves kidle books, but also lots of other things that Amazon sells. As long as you pay off the card every month it's a great deal!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have used the Amazon CC for about a year, and have it attached to my Amazon account. I forgot all about the points it accrues. How do I access my points. I bet I have a lot!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I have used the Amazon CC for about a year, and have it attached to my Amazon account. I forgot all about the points it accrues. How do I access my points. I bet I have a lot!


Hey Jane...on your statement about middle ways down it will give you the credit points balance and it lists the 800 number to call and reimburse. It's all automated. After a year I bet you have some nice points built up!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, Rita. Next time I will check my bill a bit closer!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just opened my amazon.com bill. I have 4,192 points! I am off to redeem!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you set it up to see your statements on line you can redeem your rewards that way too. . . .easier than a phone call, I think.

The only annoyance is that they can't just email you an e-certificate if you redeem for Amazon credit. . .they have to mail it to you which will take a week or so.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I love that card. As long as its paid off each month as they really jacked up my rate on it. 
It really gives some of the best points I have seen on cards. I had a Capitol One card where I needed 4500 points to get a 10$ amazon Gift card and it was just one point per dollar no matter what. 2500 points for 25$ GC is pretty good.

Or you can wait until you get to 50$, then get a check, buy a Amazon gift card with that and get 3 times points on that  .

I never have the patience to wait that long. And I can't talk hubby into using this card either for bills.  

I also remember when I got the card, I got the 30$ into the account and double the points for the first 3 months. So I bought my Kindle back then for 329$ and I got 6 times points for that. Don't know if they still do that or not.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just checked my statement on-line, and was able to get a $25 AGC. Too bad it has to come US Mail, seems it would be simpler just to e-mail it. I almost have enough points for another AGC. Thanks for reminding me to check on my points! I think I opened this account when I got my Kindle a year ago, so got a $30 credit immediately. I use it exclusively for Amazon purchases and I buy a lot from them, especially since I got Amazon Prime.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I
> Or you can wait until you get to 50$, then get a check, buy a Amazon gift card with that and get 3 times points on that .


^^ this is what I do. Get $$ then a gc, rack up those points!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> ^^ this is what I do. Get $$ then a gc, rack up those points!


This is what I *should* do, though we rarely lack for points. We've got a couple of bills that go through this card, plus literally everything I buy nowadays comes from Amazon. Even our groceries are through their Amazon Fresh division (Seattle only), so we rack up points faster than I can spend them.

I do ours online, so tracking and redemption of points is really easy. I've mostly done Amazon GC's, but did do $150 in Hyatt Rewards that was really useful for our trip to Atlanta earlier this year. Just be careful with stuff like that as there are typically limitations on how you use them. We couldn't use ours on the actual room costs, because we'd gotten a conference rate on the room. We could and did use them to cover things like meals at the hotel and daily wifi charges though.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I had a Capitol One card where I needed 4500 points to get a 10$ amazon Gift card and it was just one point per dollar no matter what.


I have a Cap One card and just redeemed my points for Amazon gift cards. 
1,000 points= $10.00 GC for Amazon, so I will get $40.00 in Gift Cards. Yahoo!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparently Capitol One gave me the carp rate  . Story of my life. Yours sounds like the same deal than the Amazon card. 
Cool, congrats. Now buy some books


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Apparently Capitol One gave me the carp rate . Story of my life. Yours sounds like the same deal than the Amazon card.
> Cool, congrats. Now buy some books


And there is the problem! Now I have to decide which books to buy. I already have all the KB Indie books I thought I would like. The Amazon book store browsing experience is less than optimal to say the least.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> And there is the problem! Now I have to decide which books to buy. I already have all the KB Indie books I thought I would like. The Amazon book store browsing experience is less than optimal to say the least.


What?   You don't have a wish list about a mile long? For me the difficulty is picking the books to buy now from the many I have 'saved'.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^Yeah, but the books on my wish list are still more than I would like to spend, even with gift cards.
So I'm back to the browsing. (And adding more to the wish list.)


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

I would love to get an Amazon Card.  Just a couple months I ago, I got the Barnes & Noble MC, which offers $25 B&N cards with your points.  I thought I was in heaven.  Then for Christmas, I got a Kindle.  A lot of good my B&N card will do me now! LOL.  I think I'll be buying my books exclusivly Kindle books from now on, so it really is a waste now.  But I'd hate to close it out so soon after opening it.  Not sure how great that would look on my credit report.    Oh well... maybe in a year or two I can get the Amazon card!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I still haven't bitten the bullet and applied for the Amazon.com Visa. I really want it, but would love to close all of my other cards, only a couple of which I have used since paying everything off early last year. Now, if I use a card, I pay the balance immediately. (I learned my lesson well!) I would like to know if/when it's ok to close credit cards. (I closed two because they had annual fees, and, since I wasn't going to use the, again, I took my chances.)  The Visa that I use occasionally has reward points, but the Amazon rewards would be a lot more to my liking.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's OK to close a credit card whenever you like. However, it will probably affect your credit score. So, if you plan to do any borrowing in the next several years, you might wish to keep it open.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Apparently Capitol One gave me the carp rate


You can only use it to buy fish?


----------

